# Fórumlátogatók 20 év alatt?



## tak-l (2014 Február 19)

A fórum különböző területei igencsak komoly és érett olvasócsoportot mutatnak, mégis:

Hányan vagyunk itt a fórumon akik még nem töltötték be a 20-at?
Én 18 vagyok jelenleg (áprilisban 19), tehát ez eddig 1.


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

Én 19 vagyok de kb 2 hét és betöltöm a 20at.


----------



## Kira_Simon (2014 Június 7)

Én jelenleg 18 vagyok, de novemberben leszek 19.


----------



## pendragon20 (2014 Július 3)

én pont húsz vagyok ahogy a nevemből is látni


----------

